# CS going downhill?



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

hello, 

i am just wondering, is it just me or has the athmosphere here at CS turned into somewhat less friendly? I was away from the net taking care of my baby boy for a few months, and all of a sudden people are telling each other what they think is right and what you do is wrong?

it might be just me here, but i am all about supporting the business and enjoying the little pleasures of life. I intent not to worry too much about other peoples way of life. Life is too short.

There.

Please feel free to correct me.

peace

Mikko


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

I've only been a member of this forum for a little while (a month), and I lurked around for a month before that. In that little bit of time I have never gotten the impression that this is an unfriendly place. FWIW, I read and belong to many different forums of varying interests such as rolex watches, motorcycles, pipes, helicopters, etc. and this is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

It troubles me sometimes too. I've only been in the jungle for a little over a year but I've seen some ebbs and flows. The pendulum tends to swing back and forth over time. For a season things do seem to get a little unfriendly, then things will be very good for a while. The mods do a good job of reigning us all in when needed. Some of us just need reminders occasionally.


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you are not correct in your assesment. Remember this is the internet and people will always be slightly more over the top than they would in person.
:gn:chk:chk

just my :2


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback, just trying to create some conversation here. In my opinion, the mods are doing an excellent job.

but as i was away for some time, there seems to be more of the negative out there, 

BUT I AM HAPPY IF THIS NOT THE TRUTH...

please feel free to continue discussing...

i have always loved CS and its people. 

cheers, 

Mikko


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Never noticed it ..........


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Never noticed it ..........


thank god


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

eriksson20 said:


> hello,
> 
> i am just wondering, is it just me or has the athmosphere here at CS turned into somewhat less friendly? I was away from the net taking care of my baby boy for a few months, and all of a sudden people are telling each other what they think is right and what you do is wrong?
> 
> ...


Is this not a slight contradiction to itself in your post?


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

WELL, i am a man of contradictions, me. and to be honest... quite often so...


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I belong to a lot of internet forums and I've never in my life seen one where people are so ****ing sensitive. On a Cigar forum for christ sakes! This is the internet, it's a ****ing discusion forum, if you see something you don't like, hit the back button and read a different thread. This is not directed personally at the OP, but I see people saying roughly the same thing as OP in a lot of threads, and it's been bugginb me.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

There are always going to be people that rub you the wrong way.
I think whats different about the CS community, is that people are more pro-active about it. At moments, people have said things that had me scratching my head....but you have to remember that nobody is trying to be malicious, and more often then not...it just comes off a little worse than was intended.
Hope things go better for ya :tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i am starting to calm down now... i am sorry for any offense....


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

eriksson20 said:


> i am starting to calm down now... i am sorry for any offense....


Its not really offensive that you had the idea CS was going downhill ---
I just wouldnt know since i just got here.
If something is bugging the crap out of you and you dont say it, you're not going to get the input you need


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The only thing I see going downhill is ME - and quickly!!! Warp Factor 10!!!


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

It is a deep slope, that one...


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> I belong to a lot of internet forums and I've never in my life seen one where people are so ****ing sensitive. On a Cigar forum for christ sakes! This is the internet, it's a ****ing discusion forum, if you see something you don't like, hit the back button and read a different thread. This is not directed personally at the OP, but I see people saying roughly the same thing as OP in a lot of threads, and it's been bugginb me.


You sir are a breath of fresh air... look at my Signature :tu


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> The only thing I see going downhill is ME - and quickly!!! Warp Factor 10!!!


:tpd:


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

If it is heading downhill I haven't noticed it, seems that there are no more nay sayers or rainbow warriors than normal and definitely needed to strike a balance so that conversation can be free and interesting.

Once in a while I see the odd thread where someone says "this has been asked a million times, do you know what search function is?" I see they point behind this in some ways given that the information is probably out there. But I am inherently lazy and have to admit I ask before searching so I answer where I can instead of being the search police.

Also there have been threads where people have asked others opinions and some peoples opinions don't jive with other peoples (imagine that) and they might get tore up a bit. That is what happens when you ask for opinions, that and differing of opinions makes for far more interesting conversations.

There has been one recent thread that I am aware of where it appeared someone might be trolling the generosity of the CS Gorillas and he was hit pretty hard. He defended his position and cooler heads prevailed, but it was impressive to me to see the jungle come to the protection of its own even if it was a wee over zealous.

I have also seen the generosity go off the curve with mass hits on guys like FishForFree, Shilala, Mike3132, the Vino cooler hits on the Vino twins (JE4136 and CigarMonkel)

So in the end it is still the same place I joined those 4 little months ago a great place full of great people...............Kinda like a family......if only a slightly dysfunctional one :ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> If it is heading downhill I haven't noticed it, seems that there are no more nay sayers or rainbow warriors than normal and definitely needed to strike a balance so that conversation can be free and interesting.
> 
> Once in a while I see the odd thread where someone says "this has been asked a million times, do you know what search function is?" I see they point behind this in some ways given that the information is probably out there. But I am inherently lazy and have to admit I ask before searching so I answer where I can instead of being the search police.
> 
> ...


:tpd: Well said, my brother!!!

:tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for that feedback, I am happy to hear that the Jungle is still the same place. I am very happy about the fact that i am being proved wrong.

cheers, 

mikko


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you ever notice that sometimes your family isn't as close as it was a few months ago?

Personally, I haven't noticed any extra meanness or unkindness aound here and find it as friendly as ever.

Toughen up soldier...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

eriksson20 said:


> is it just me or has the athmosphere here at CS turned into somewhat less friendly?





eriksson20 said:


> all of a sudden people are telling each other what they think is right and what you do is wrong?





eriksson20 said:


> *Please feel free to correct me.*
> Mikko


:r

I think it's the nature of the questions.

:r


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't noticed it either. Maybe I'm not reading the right threads.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Do you ever notice that sometimes your family isn't as close as it was a few months ago?
> 
> Personally, I haven't noticed any extra meanness or unkindness aound here and find it as friendly as ever.
> 
> Toughen up soldier...


SIR, YES SIR !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Hei! Mita kuuluu? I, too, must disagree with your assessment! Although there certainly are some members that grate on one another, and some members are more cynical and sour/mad at the world than others, I'd have to say that in the time I've been here I have not noticed a decline in civility. In fact, I left another cigar forum because there seemed to be a majority of cynics and sour pusses on there! I found this locale, and have ceased looking elsewhere. Believe me, if CS degenerated into an unpleasant venue, I'd be gone quickly! Somehow, I doubt very much that will occur!

So, no worries, ystävä! I still think CS is one of the friendlier forums on the 'net!

Terveiset,

Hugo


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

THE FOLLOWING IS SAID AS A JOKE. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE:

Another European telling North America residents how to live.

THE PREVIOUS WAS SAID AS A JOKE. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE.
:chk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Nothing really new. Things happen here in waves many times.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i <3 Club Stogie


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> THE FOLLOWING IS SAID AS A JOKE. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE:
> 
> Another European telling North America residents how to live.
> 
> ...


The following limerick is also a joke:

There once was a man from Helsinki...

Who's...

Ah forget it, I don't want to be known as a trouble maker around here.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Seriously though, I've seen it occasionally when the discussion involves politics and to be honest, I have taken part in those discussions. 

I like the way the moderators handle those threads. As long as the discussion is being done in a somewhat respectful manner and doesn't get out of hand, they let the subject run its course. In my opinion this actually makes those threads somewhat educational in that it presents differing opinions backed up by the facts as each side sees them. Don't know if it actually changes anyones opinions, but at least it provides the opportunity for better understanding.

I like CS the way it is.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Glad to hear, and in Finnish too? You from around here or just learnt?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

The only way CS is going downhill is if we decide to have a herf in the mountains during ski season.:ss


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

> THE FOLLOWING IS SAID AS A JOKE. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE:
> 
> Another European telling North America residents how to live.
> 
> THE PREVIOUS WAS SAID AS A JOKE. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE OFFENSE.





floydpink said:


> The following limerick is also a joke:
> 
> There once was a man from Helsinki...
> 
> ...


LOL, this american/european thing will go down forever i guess ... i guess we'll have to take it outside then right?... :mn Do nto worry, i do not get offended that easily... (yeah right)

cheers,

European Man from Helsinki


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

floydpink said:


> The only way CS is going downhill is if we decide to have a herf in the mountains during ski season.:ss


I don't do skis. Can I use a sled instead?


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


> Glad to hear, and in Finnish too? You from around here or just learnt?


I just love languages. Speak five fluently, Finnish is NOT one of them!


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Forum members are people from all walks of life so there are bound to be disagreements and way too many opinions. (if they really were like *s we would be covered in *s) 

But holding a grudge is another bunch of bananas.  As long as we forgive each other our all-too-human faults, we'll be fine.

Steve


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> I belong to a lot of internet forums and I've never in my life seen one where people are so ****ing sensitive. On a Cigar forum for christ sakes! This is the internet, it's a ****ing discusion forum, if you see something you don't like, hit the back button and read a different thread. This is not directed personally at the OP, but I see people saying roughly the same thing as OP in a lot of threads, and it's been bugginb me.


The best of internet forums are _communities_. A stable base of members develops and relationships develop within that base. New members join, decide the community is right for them and interact regularly, or just read threads that interest them, or stop visiting the forum.

I like this forum because it does have a sense of community. I have not seen any over-the-top or sustained negativity.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Isombitch said:


> Forum members are people from all walks of life so there are bound to be disagreements and way too many opinions. (if they really were like *s we would be covered in *s)
> 
> But holding a grudge is another bunch of bananas.  As long as we forgive each other our all-too-human faults, we'll be fine.
> 
> Steve


I have heard nothing on CS that can't be forgiven with a good smoke.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

poker said:


> Nothing really new. Things happen here in waves many times.


And there's the answer straight from the #1 FOG himself 

I've been on CS for almost 4 years now and Poker is correct, things ebb and flow here from time to time. There are always going to be little spats that pop up here and there because of something and not everyone is going to agree with each other... and that's ok.

However, when I think of CS the overwhelming thought that enters my mind is that I have never witnessed more kindness, generosity and caring anywhere else.

I think of all the members that chip in to help out the troops or help out an LLG in need. Or all the members that pray for the loved ones of our members when they are sick or bomb each other just because they respect and like that person. I think of the calls I get on my phone from my friends to say Happy Birthday. I think of all the guys who if they called me and said they needed something myself and many others would be right there to help out. I think about when my house burned down and so many CS members donated so many things that I was able to get back on my feet in no time flat. I think about the Cabinet Humidor sitting in my house that was donated by CS members to me.

But mostly I think of the true bonded friendships we have all made here. I know that no matter where I go in this country (and sometimes other countries too) I will always have a friend willing to meet up and share some stories with.

CS is my home.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> I have heard nothing on CS that can't be forgiven with a good smoke.


:tpd:


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Downhill? Let's go outside right now! We'll settle this!!! 

Sorry, I thought someone was picking on my family.

I'm new here but things have not changed for me. The generosity of these members amazes me everyday.

You still have your pain in the a$$'s. Certain four legged creatures and old guys from up north you can't get away from. But what are you gonna do? You have to take the bad with the good, right?
:ss

All the best to you and yours,
Al


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

floydpink said:


> The only way CS is going downhill is if we decide to have a herf in the mountains during ski season.:ss


Pistol and I have been talking about it for this season in Salt Lake, actually :tu


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mennald said:


> I've only been a member of this forum for a little while (a month), and I lurked around for a month before that. In that little bit of time I have never gotten the impression that this is an unfriendly place. FWIW, I read and belong to many different forums of varying interests such as rolex watches, motorcycles, pipes, helicopters, etc. and this is the best of the bunch.


What rolex forum do you post on ??

What watches you have?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Pistol and I have been talking about it for this season in Salt Lake, actually :tu


There's a possiblity I can get nice rooms, so keep me posted on any developments.

I am feeling a lot of love here.


----------



## TheEconomist (Mar 19, 2008)

tonyrocks922 said:


> I belong to a lot of internet forums and I've never in my life seen one where people are so ****ing sensitive. On a Cigar forum for christ sakes! This is the internet, it's a ****ing discusion forum, if you see something you don't like, hit the back button and read a different thread. This is not directed personally at the OP, but I see people saying roughly the same thing as OP in a lot of threads, and it's been bugginb me.


:tpd:I completely agree! :tpd:


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> i <3


at first I thought you were making a mathematical statement about the sqaure root of negative one.

Don't mind me, I'm just a post whore who loves imaginary numbers.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Downhill? Let's go outside right now! We'll settle this!!!
> 
> Sorry, I thought someone was picking on my family.
> 
> ...


Awwwww, I love you too Al :ss


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

fizguy said:


> at first I thought you were making a mathematical statement about the sqaure root of negative one.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just a post whore who loves imaginary numbers.


:r:r:r:r


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

fizguy said:


> at first I thought you were making a mathematical statement about the sqaure root of negative one.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm just a post whore who loves imaginary numbers.


+(-(i^2))


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe we're not edgy enough?

www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1628694&posted=1#post1628694


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I just login so I can look at that picture of the PNoon-ster on the bed with a cigar. Other than that I don't read anything else.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

The only angry person I met here was Shilala's mail man... and Fishforfree's for a couple days. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

doctorcue said:


> I just login so I can look at that picture of the PNoon-ster on the bed with a cigar. Other than that I don't read anything else.


Danny, You need help, Bro. And fast!

:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> The only angry person I met here was Shilala's mail man... and Fishforfree's for a couple days. :ss


My mailman literally threw boxes at me today. :tu
I ordered Priority Mail boxes (lots) and he said "The United States Post Office is now participating in Shilala Smackdown 08" with a nice sarcastic sneer as he chucked boxes on my porch.
It was some big funny.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

eriksson20 said:


> hello,
> &#8230;I was away from the net taking care of my baby boy for a few months,&#8230;
> 
> Mikko


Welcome back, glad to hear you are experiencing the joys of parenthood. Nothing to worry about here just the rhythms of life. 

Send someone a cigar you will feel much better about things.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> If it is heading downhill I haven't noticed it, seems that there are no more nay sayers or *rainbow warriors* than normal and definitely needed to strike a balance so that conversation can be free and interesting.


Is there a sign-up sheet for that? What room's that in?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

There has been some spirited debate lately. Nothing has gotten any more out of hand as when my wife & I discuss politics. You know it's a great place when you can heartily disagree with someone on one thread and have a fun conversation in another. Club Stogie is more like "real life" than other boards.

MCS


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Welcome back, glad to hear you are experiencing the joys of parenthood. Nothing to worry about here just the rhythms of life.
> 
> Send someone a cigar you will feel much better about things.


Hey Hey... I might just do that! thanks for welcoming me back...

mikko


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

It all started going downhill when MCS joined and Icehog coined "beg to differ"


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> There has been some spirited debate lately. Nothing has gotten any more out of hand as when my wife & I discuss politics. You know it's a great place when you can heartily disagree with someone on one thread and have a fun conversation in another. Club Stogie is more like "real life" than other boards.
> 
> MCS


:tpd: I like you in real life :ss


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like a kid whining because other kids are playing too rough. The one thing that attracted me to CS is the different views and personalities that everyone has. This forum is the most unselfish group of strangers that you will ever meet. Just like with any family there will be disagreements and differences of opinions. Don't take them personally:tu


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm really new here, but I've read a lot of the posts so take this FWIW. If you want to see unfriendly, you should check out the camera forum that I belong to. Ask a basic question there and you'd better be wearing an asbestos suit when the flames start to hit. This place is top notch!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

eriksson20 said:


> Thank you all for your feedback, just trying to create some conversation here. In my opinion, the mods are doing an excellent job.
> 
> *but as i was away for some time, there seems to be more of the negative out there, *
> 
> ...


Don't go away then. You won't notice what you normally notice when you are away for a long time. Problem solved.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*I think I get the Question,*
*Everyone keeps on writing to other members be carful not to slide down the slope, So I guess he''s trying to figure out if CS is going down hill. If not why would members keep on writing "Sliding down the slope"?*


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> It all started going downhill when MCS joined and Icehog coined "beg to differ"


I'm not sure why I was even allowed to join. I'd ban myself if I could.

MCS


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

FriendlyFire said:


> *I think I get the Question,*
> *Everyone keeps on writing to other members be carful not to slide down the slope, So I guess he''s trying to figure out if CS is going down hill. If not why would members keep on writing "Sliding down the slope"?*


:r:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

CS has been very very good to me!!!:chk


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

*Amen*



dwhitacre said:


> CS has been very very good to me!!!:chk


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm not sure why I was even allowed to join. I'd ban myself if I could.
> 
> MCS


I can help you out with that if you'd like 

:r


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I can help you out with that if you'd like
> 
> :r


I call dibs on the cake!! :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Since it's D!ck Monday can I respond to this thread? :ss

Forget it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ahc4353 said:


> Since it's D!ck Monday can I respond to this thread? :ss
> 
> Forget it.


Only if I can call you Alan


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> It all started going downhill when MCS joined and Icehog coined "beg to differ"


I beg to differ.


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

FriendlyFire said:


> *I think I get the Question,*
> *Everyone keeps on writing to other members be carful not to slide down the slope, So I guess he''s trying to figure out if CS is going down hill. If not why would members keep on writing "Sliding down the slope"?*


So is the answer to the question "Yes!" then?:chk


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm not sure why I was even allowed to join. I'd ban myself if I could. MCS


You just slipped through the cracks MCS and we're still not gonna issue any tinfoil to you...


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

floydpink said:


> The only way CS is going downhill is if we decide to have a herf in the mountains during ski season.:ss


:r
I would like to join that herf. Hell going down a slope smoking way.:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

No matter what situations life throws at you...
No matter how long and treacherous your journey may seem...

Remember, there is a light at the end of the tunnel:tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> *Sounds like a kid whining because other kids are playing too rough.* Don't take them personally:tu


I am simply making an observation, now whining. If you can see the difference... It seems, that my initial concern has been proven vain for most part, which i am glad to notice.

Cheers,

Mikko


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

There you go. Just like in any family or large group of people, you'll find some jerks and some incredibly great and generous people here in the jungle. Focus on the good.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Only if I can call you Alan


You noticed I did not respond in true D!ck Monday fashion.

Wise A$$!

:ss

Al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> You noticed I did not respond in true D!ck Monday fashion.
> 
> Wise A$$!
> 
> ...


HEY!

Stop being a d!ck. It's Tuesday.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> HEY!
> 
> Stop being a d!ck. It's Tuesday.


Buttnugget Tuesday to be exact LOL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> HEY!
> 
> Stop being a d!ck. It's Tuesday.


I thought he was banned today?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

pnoon said:


> HEY!
> 
> Stop being a d!ck. It's Tuesday.


Man, I'm soooo confused. I try and be tactful and I still get busted!

I think it should be Tell Off a Mod Tuesday.

How about that for an idea? Anybody with me?

Al :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Am I banned yet? Can I a receipt, please?


MCS


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hardly!! Look at the great mixture of personalities. And, we all like cigars, too!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Man, I'm soooo confused. I try and be tactful and I still get busted!
> 
> I think it should be Tell Off a Mod Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Only if you do it in person.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Only if you do it in person.


Ur not that big. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Ur not that big. :ss


You obviously have never seen Tom.


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Man, I'm soooo confused. I try and be tactful and I still get busted!
> 
> I think it should be Tell Off a Mod Tuesday.
> 
> ...





icehog3 said:


> Only if you do it in person.





ahc4353 said:


> Ur not that big. :ss


Where do I get tickets for this?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I want the coroner concession.:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

pnoon said:


> You obviously have never seen Tom.


Yes I have. But Tom has never seen me. 

Wait, look what you have started.......MOD!!! I want to report a guy!!! MOD!!!!!

Al


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Yes I have. But Tom has never seen me.
> 
> Wait, look what you have started.......MOD!!! I want to report a guy!!! MOD!!!!!
> 
> Al


Top vote getter for ban a Noob on Wednesday... makes another compelling argument for his leadership position. 

Tom is the nicest, scariest person I know. Watch it or he might treat you like an offending chicago driver or bicycle rider. :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Top vote getter for ban a Noob on Wednesday... makes another compelling argument for his leadership position.
> 
> Tom is the nicest, scariest person I know. Watch it or he might treat you like an offending chicago driver or bicycle rider. :r


I don't think we even need to look at any other contestants. My vote is (prematurely) cast.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I haven't noticed what you have recently, and I do not feel that CS is suffering any degradation at all; it is still a place I come to online when I have some spare time. I have noticed over the time I have been a member is that every now and then some members tend to "go off" on each other. I have been here long enough to know that chit happens, but it passes too. Like any organization or place where people congregate, some types tend to rub other types the wrong way. But also, since I have been a member here, I have noticed there is a never ending stream of new people in here. I figure that is as good a testament to the good this place does, than any other indicator. This past year was very busy for me, and so I was very scarce for most of the year. When I started posting again, it was as if I wasn't away that long. That too for me, is a positive indicator. 
So, I do not believe that CS is going down hill or even around the corner. It is still here, and I'm glad it is.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Its like Bob Weir said,
"I may be going to hell in a bucket, babe
But at least Im enjoying the ride, at least Ill enjoy the ride."


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

wow, this is probably the longest living thread i have created... but this is all thanks to "certain individuals" talking anything else but the subject at hand... This is why i like CS also...

Mikko


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Top vote getter for ban a Noob on Wednesday... makes another compelling argument for his leadership position.
> 
> Tom is the nicest, scariest person I know. Watch it or he might treat you like an offending chicago driver or bicycle rider. :r


Man, what is the point of a forum if you can't exchange thoughts and ideas? Growing together as one. I never had a problem with Tom. I'm sure he's a nice guy. Great BOTL and all that. I'm sure he is very helpful as are you, Peter, Paul, Dustin and the rest of the crew.

Wait, this is Kiss a Mods A$$ Tuesday. Right?


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

And hell, i have been here for a full year, its my first CS anniversary... woohoo!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I just had to be 100.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Watch it or he might treat you like an offending chicago driver or bicycle rider. :r


One of the craziest hours of my life, Dave! Reading it made me laugh out loud. :r


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Still Love CS :tu The Jungle Perfect!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I'm pretty big. When do I get banned?

MCS

P.S. All Mods Have Rabies


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> ...Kiss a Mods A$$...Right?


:cp - whatever floats your boat Al.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm not sure why I was even allowed to join. I'd ban myself if I could.
> 
> MCS


I did that, but I ignored myself so it lacked effectiveness.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I'm pretty big. When do I get banned?
> 
> MCS
> 
> P.S. All Mods Have Rabies


Were voting on it :ss


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

doctorcue said:


> I just login so I can look at that picture of the PNoon-ster on the bed with a cigar. Other than that I don't read anything else.


Know what ya mean Danny, I look at it every morning before work. Something about that little bit of vomit that the mere sight of it induces, just gets me ready fer another day at the fun house.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

floydp said:


> Know what ya mean Danny, I look at it every morning before work. Something about that little bit of vomit that the mere sight of it induces, just gets me ready fer another day at the fun house.


I keep a copy of that picture around in case someone takes poison and poison control says to induce vomiting.:r:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Know what ya mean Danny, I look at it every morning before work. Something about that little bit of vomit that the mere sight of it induces, just gets me ready fer another day at the fun house.





taltos said:


> I keep a copy of that picture around in case someone takes poison and poison control says to induce vomiting.:r:ss


I *so* feel the love.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well it's ban-a-noob Wednesday and I could log on! 

Must be they went after MCS!

Let todays games begin!

Al


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Well it's ban-a-noob Wednesday and I could log on!
> 
> Must be they went after MCS!
> 
> ...


Can some one PM a good site to buy Gerbils!!! :mn
(Does this count as a newb Question)

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Well it's ban-a-noob Wednesday and I could log on!
> 
> Must be they went after MCS!
> 
> ...


There are still 15 hours left in Wednesday, Al.  :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> There are still 15 hours left in Wednesday, Al.  :r


Al looks for his smiley a$$ kisser...........


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Al looks for his smiley a$$ kisser...........


No need to kiss mine, Al, I think some of the old time Mods are taking care of this event. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dux said:


> Can some one PM a good site to buy Gerbils!!! :mn
> (Does this count as a newb Question)
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


http://www.cselinks.com/shopping-emporium/search.php?q=Gerbils and Hamsters


----------



## Stick (Apr 20, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Al looks for his smiley a$$ kisser...........


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> http://www.cselinks.com/shopping-emporium/search.php?q=Gerbils and Hamsters


Oh Sweet!! Just what I was looking for :r

Now do I want a long hair or short hair Gerbil


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

i love a decent conversation amongst loving friends...

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

:chkbtw, if i like cigar with a smaller rg, should i ask you guys to drop my rg to be concistent...:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prozac_Puros said:


> Where do I get tickets for this?


When I 1st came on the board they had Tom and I in a mud wrestling contest.. They even had pics:r



Da Klugs said:


> Top vote getter for ban a Noob on Wednesday... makes another compelling argument for his leadership position.
> 
> Tom is the nicest, scariest person I know. Watch it or he might treat you like an offending chicago driver or bicycle rider. :r


Would I come in at a cool 2nd Dave


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

What a stupid question.

Really, are you some kind of moron or something?

There's no negativeity here you incompetent boob! You miserable vomitous mass. You...

Just kidding... it's hard to sense tone or sarcasm in text so a lot of times people may just be joshing with you. Or trying to be funny. It's easy to mistake humor or sarcam for negitivity.

At least, I hope so. Otherwise, there's a lot of people who HATE me.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have nothing but, enjoyment on this site!!!
Clubstogie is a home away from home!!
Growing up I had one sister ... now I feel I have a ton of brothers and sisters!!!

Thanks CS!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, what day is it?



I wanna play.


Al :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey, what day is it?
> 
> I wanna play.
> 
> Al :ss


Sorry, Al.
You're on the "short list"


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Sorry, Al.
> You're on the "short list"


 Thanks for the help Pnoon. I found what day it was on another post by you.



> Let's not forget SHIT Thursday.
> 
> I want a free cabinet humidor. Tom, can I have yours?


Let the games begin!!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey, what day is it?
> 
> I wanna play.
> 
> Al :ss


What day is it???......come on today is give a S.H.I.T day...:ss
the day to give thanks to the shitty cigar mods...err gods


----------

